# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  قوانين الصحافة والإعلام

## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الأول في الصحافة و الطباعة و النشر و ترويج الكتب*

الفصل 1 
(نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) إن حرية إصدار الصحف و الطباعة و النشر و ترويج الكتب مضمونة طبقا لهذا القانون. للمواطن الحق في الإعلام. لمختلف وسائل الإعلام الحق في الوصول إلى مصادر الخبر و الحصول على المعلومات من مختلف مصادرها ما لم تكن هذه المعلومات سرية بمقتضى القانون. تمارس هذه الحريات في إطار مبادئ الدستور وأحكام القانون و أخلاقيات المهنة، وعلى وسائل الإعلام أن تنقل الأخبار بصدق وأمانة. 
الفصل 2 
(غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) 
يشار في كل مطبوع معروض للعموم إلى اسم المطبعة وعنوانها باستثناء المطبوعات المعروفة بمطبوعات المدن كبطائق الزيارة و الدعوات وما يشابهها. ويمنع توزيع المطبوعات التي لا تحمل البيانات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة. وكل مخالفة لهذا الفصل يعاقب عنها بغرامة تتراوح بين 2000 و 15.000 درهم. 
*الباب الثاني في الصحافة الدورية*

*القسم الأول في حق النشر الإدارة والملكية والتصريح* 

الفصل 3 يمكن نشر كل جريدة أو مطبوع دوري بحرية بعد القيام بالإجراءات المقررة في الفصل الخامس من ظهيرنا الشريف هذا. الفصل 4 (نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يكون لكل جريدة أو مطبوع دوري مدير للنشر. ويشترط في مدير النشر أن يكون راشدا وقاطنا بالمغرب ومتمتعا بحقوقه المدنية وغير محكوم عليه بأية عقوبة تجرده من حقوقه الوطنية. إذا كان مدير النشر ممن تطبق لفائدتهم مقتضيات الفصل 39 من الدستور، تعين مقاولة النشر مديرا مساعدا للنشر لا تسري عليه مقتضيات الفصل 39 السالف الذكر ويستوفي الشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة. وتطبق مقتضيات الفقرة السابقة إذا كان مدير النشر عضوا في الحكومة. يجب أن يتم التعيين المذكور داخل أجل شهر يبتدئ من التاريخ الذي أصبح فيه مدير النشر يستفيد من مقتضيات الفصل 39 المذكور أو عضوا في الحكومة. تسري على مدير النشر المساعد جميع الالتزامات والمسؤوليات الواجبة على مدير النشر بموجب هذا القانون. إذا لم يتم تعيين مدير النشر المساعد داخل الأجل المقرر توجه السلطة المكلفة بالاتصال إلى مدير الجريدة أو المطبوع الدوري إنذارا برسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل قصد التقيد بالأحكام السابقة داخل أجل شهر واحد يبتدئ من تاريخ تبليغ الإنذار. ينتج عن عدم تعيين مدير النشر المساعد داخل الأجل المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة إيقاف الجريدة أو المطبوع الدوري. ويصدر الإيقاف المذكور بمرسوم يتخذ باقتراح من السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالاتصال. علاوة على الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثالثة أعلاه يجوز التنصيص في عقد العمل المتعلق بمدير النشر المساعد على أن هذا الأخير يتحمل جميع الالتزامات القانونية الملقاة على عاتق مدير النشر أو المطبوع الدوري كما هو منصوص عليها في هذا القانون. تبلغ نسخة مشهود بمطابقتها لأصل العقد المذكور إلى الإدارة وفق الأشكال المحددة بنص تنظيمي. الفصل 5 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يجب أن يقدم قبل نشر كل جريدة أو مطبوع دوري إلى وكيل الملك لدى المحكمة الابتدائية بالمكان الذي يوجد فيه المقر الرئيسي للجريدة تصريح في ثلاثة نظائر يتضمن البيانات الآتية: 1 – اسم الجريدة أو المطبوع الدوري وطريقة نشره وتوزيعه؛ 2 – الحالة المدنية لمدير النشر أو مدير النشر المساعد عند وجوده والمحررين الدائمين وكذا جنسيتهم ومحل سكناهم ومستواهم الدراسي، وأرقام بطائقهم الوطنية، أو بطاقة الإقامة بالنسبة للأجانب؛ 3 – اسم وعنوان المطبعة المعهود إليها بالطباعة؛ 4 – رقم تسجيل المقاولة بالدفتر التجاري إن اقتضى الحال ذلك؛ 5 – مبلغ رأسمال الموظف في المقاولة مع بيان أصله وجنسية أرباب السندات الممثلة لرأس مال الشركة إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بشخصية معنوية؛ 6 – بيان اللغة أو اللغات التي ستستعمل في النشر. وفيما يخص المقاولات المكونة على شكل شركات تضاف البيانات الآتية: 7 – تاريخ عقد تأسيس الشركة والمكان الذي وقع فيه الإشهار القانوني؛ 8 – الحالة المدنية لأعضاء المجلس الإداري والمساهمين أو حاملي الأسهم وبصفة عامة المسيرين وأعضاء الشركة ومهمتهم وجنسيتهم ومحل سكناهم وكذا اسم الشركات التجارية أو الصناعية أو المالية التي يقومون فيها بصفتهم متصرفين أو مديرين أو وكلاء. وكل تعديل على البيانات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل يجب التصريح في الخمسة عشر يوما الموالية له إلى المحكمة التي تلقت التصريح الأول. يجوز لمن يعنيه الأمر الإطلاع على التصريح بالنيابة العامة. الفصل 6 (نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يحرر التصريح كتابة ويمضيه مدير النشر ويسلم عنه فورا وصل مؤقت مختوم ومؤرخ في الحال ويسلم الوصل النهائي وجوبا داخل أجل أقصاه 30 يوما، و إلا جاز بعده إصدار الجريدة. وينبغي أن تصدر الجريدة أو المطبوع الدوري بعد الحصول على الوصل النهائي خلال سنة و إلا اعتبر التصريح لاغيا. الفصل 7 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب صاحب النشر أو مديره أو عند عدمهما صاحب المطبعة بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 2.000 و 7.000 درهم في حالة مخالفة للمقتضيات المنصوص عليها في الفصول 4 و 5 و 6. ولا يمكن استمرار نشر الجريدة أو المطبوع الدوري إلا بعد القيام بالإجراءات المنصوص عليها أعلاه، و إلا فيتعرض نفس الأشخاص بالتضامن إلى غرامة قدرها 10.000 درهم في حالة نشر جديد غير قانوني، عن كل عدد ينشر ابتداء من يوم النطق بالحكم إذا صدر حضوريا أو ابتداء من اليوم الثالث الموالي لتبليغ الحكم إذا صدر غيابيا ولو كان هناك استئناف أو تعرض. ويمكن للمحكوم عليه ولو غيابيا أن يطلب استئناف الحكم. الفصل 8 (نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) عند نشر كل عدد من جريدة أو مطبوع دوري تسلم منه أربع نسخ للسلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالاتصال ونسختان للنيابة العامة لدى المحكمة الابتدائية، ويمكن إيداع النسخ عن طريق البريد المضمون. ويعاقب مدير النشر بغرامة مبلغها 1200 درهم عن كل عدد لم تودع منه النسخ المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى. الفصل 9 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يطبع اسم مدير النشر أو مدير النشر المساعد عند الاقتضاء على رأس جميع النظائر وفي صفحتها الأولى، و إلا فيعاقب صاحب المطبعة بغرامة تتراوح بين 1.200 و 2.000 درهم عن كل عدد يصدر مخالفة لهذا المقتضى. الفصل 10 يجب أن يعلن للعموم في كل نشرة دورية مهما كانت كيفية استغلالها عن أسماء وصفات الأشخاص الذين يتولون إدارتها. الفصل 11 يراد بلفظة "نشرة" حسب منطوق ظهيرنا الشريف هذا جميع الصحف والمجلات والدفاتر والأوراق الإخبارية التي ليست لها صبغة علمية محضة ولا فنية ولا تقنية ولا مهنية والتي تصدر في فترات منتظمة ومرة واحدة في الشهر على الأقل. الفصل 12 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) جميع أرباب الصحف و الشركاء و المساهمين و مقرضي الأموال و الممولين و المساهمين الآخرين في الحياة المالية للنشرات المطبوعة بالمغرب يجب أن يكونوا من ذوي الجنسية المغربية. وتستثنى من أحكام هذا الفصل الجرائد والمطبوعات الصادرة طبقا لأحكام الفصلين 27 و 28 من هذا القانون. الفصل 13 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) كل من ثبت عليه أنه أعار إسمه لصاحب نشرة أو لشريك فيها أو لمقرض لها كيفما كانت صورة هذه الإعارة و لاسيما باكتتابه سهما أو نصيبا في مقاولة النشر يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين شهر واحد وسنة واحدة، وبغرامة يكون أقل مبلغها 1.800 درهم ويعادل أقصاه خمسين مرة مبلغ الاكتتاب أو الإقتناء أو القرض الخفي. وتطبق نفس العقوبات على من تنجز لفائدته عملية "استعارة الإسم". وفي حالة ما إذا أنجزت شركة أو جمعية "استعارة الإسم" فإن المسؤولية الجنائية المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل تمتد إلى رئيس المجلس الإداري أو المتصرف أو الوكيل المسؤول. الفصل 14

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يجب أن تكون الأسهم إسمية في حالة وجود شركة مساهمة ويجب أن يصادق على نقلها المجلس الإداري للشركة. ولا يجوز إحداث أي حصة للمؤسس.الفصل 15 إذا كانت أغلبية رأس مال في مقاولة تقوم بنشر جريدة يومية أو أسبوعية على ملك شخص واحد يتحتم عليه أن يكون مديرا للنشر، وعلى العكس من ذلك فإن مدير النشر يكون حتما رئيس المجلس الإداري أو أحد الوكلاء أو رئيس الجمعية حسب نوع الشركة أو الجمعية التي تتولى النشر، وفي هذه الحالة فإن المسؤولية المالية الملقاة على كاهل المجلس الإداري أو مجلس الوكالة تشمل جميع أعضاء المجلس الإداري أو جميع الوكلاء على نسبة حصة كل واحد من الأعضاء في هذه المقاولة. الفصل 16 يمكن لمدير النشر أن يفوض كلا أو بعضا من مهامه إلى مدير مفوض، ويجب أن يصادق على هذا التفويض حسب الحالة، أما الملاكون الشركاء أو الشركاء الآخرون أو المجلس الإداري للشركة أو هيئة أخرى تقوم بإدارة الشركة. وتبقى المسؤوليتان الجنائية منهما والمدنية الخاصتان بمهمة الإدارة على عاتق المدير ولو فوض هذا الأخير كلا أو بعضا من مهامه إلى مدير مفوض. الفصل 17 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يجب على الكتاب الذين يستعملون إسما مستعارا أن يبينوا كتابة إلى مدير النشر أسمائهم وذلك قبل نشر مقالاتهم. وفي حالة تحريك متابعة ضد صاحب مقال غير موقع أو يحمل توقيعا مستعارا يكون المدير غير مقيد بالسر المهني إذا ما طلب منه وكيل الملك إطلاعه على الهوية الحقيقية لصاحب المقال و إلا فإنه يتابع عوضا عنه بصرف النظر عن المسؤوليات المقررة في الفصلين 67 و 68 بعده. الفصل 18 (نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يجب أن يشار في كل عدد من أي جريدة أو مطبوع دوري إلى كمية السحب الصادرة منه، ويقوم بصفة دورية ممثل عن السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالاتصال بالتحقق من الكمية الصادرة. الفصل 19 (نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يجب أن تحدد كل جريدة أو مطبوع دوري في بداية كل سنة ميلادية تعريفية إشهاراتها وأن تنشرها بصفة دورية، ومرة واحدة في السنة على الأقل وأن تبلغ هذه التعريفة إلى من يعنيه الأمر ويمكن مراجعة تعريفة الإشهار مرة واحدة داخل السنة على أساس نشرها. ويمنع استعمال تعريفة تخالف التعريفة التي تم نشرها وكل مقال يحرر قصد الإشهار، يجب أن تسبقه عبارة "إشهار". الفصل 20 ( غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) كل صاحب جريدة أو مدير نشرة أو أحد مساعديه يتلقى بصفة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة أموالا أو منافع من حكومة أو جهة أجنبية باستثناء الأموال المعدة لأداء ثمن الإشهار طبقا للفصل 19 أعلاه، يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين سنة وخمس سنوات وبغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 20.000 و 100.000 درهم. و تطبق نفس العقوبة على المساهمين والشركاء. و تحكم المحكمة بمصادرة الأموال أو التبرعات أو الإعانات أو بدفع قيمتها لفائدة الدولة. الفصل 21 (نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) إن كل صاحب جريدة أو نشرة دورية أو كل مدير أو أحد مساعديه يتسلم مبلغا ماليا أو أية منفعة أخرى أو وعد بما ذكر قصد تقديم إشهار في صفة نبإ يعاقب بغرامة تتراوح بين وبغرامة تتراوح بين 2.000 و 50.000 درهم. و يتابع بصفته فاعلا رئيسيا كل من تسلم المبلغ المالي أو حصل على المنفعة وكذا من سلم المال أو المنفعة. ويعفى من العقوبة من بلغ الجهات المختصة بذلك قبل وقوعه. الفصل 22 (نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) تحدد بمرسوم: 1 – شروط المراقبة الدائمة التي تجري على حسابات كل جريدة أو مطبوع دوري وكذا شروط تسليم القوائم التركيبية الذي يجب أن تقدم إلى السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالاتصال كل سنة وعن كل جريدة أو مطبوع دوري؛ 2 – شروط التثبت من حجم الكمية الصادرة من كل جريدة أو مطبوع دوري والإعلان عن نتائجها. وتنشر القوائم التركيبية سنويا على أعمدة الجريدة أو المطبوع الدوري. الفصل 23 (نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يعاقب عن المخالفات لمقتضيات الفصول 10 و 12 و 14 و 15 و 18 و 19 بغرامة تتراوح بين 1.200 و 120.000 درهم. وعلاوة على ذلك، وفي حالة مخالفة مقتضيات الفصل 12، يمكن للمحكمة المعروضة عليها القضية، بطلب من النيابة العامة، أن تأمر بوقف النشرات المخالفة، بصفة نهائية أو مؤقتة ويكون ذلك بمثابة عقوبة أصلية أو إضافية. الفصل 24 (نسخ بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 4-)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*القسم الثاني في الاستدراكات و حق الجواب* 

الفصل 25 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يتعين على مدير النشر أن ينشر مجانا في نفس المكان والصفحة التي نشر فيها الخبر في العدد الموالي من الجريدة أو النشرة وبنفس الحروف التصحيحات الموجهة من أحد المسند إليهم مباشرة السلطة العمومية بشأن أعمال تتعلق بوظيفته تكون الجريدة أو النشرة الدورية قد تحدثت عنها بكيفية غير صحيحة. وفي حالة المخالفة لذلك يعاقب بغرامة قدرها 1.000 درهم عن كل عدد لم ينشر فيه التصحيح. الفصل 26 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يتعين على مدير النشر أن يدرج ردود كل شخص ذكر إسمه أو أشير إليه في الجريدة أو النشرة الدورية خلال الثلاثة أيام الموالية لتوصله بها أو في أقرب عدد إن لم يصدر أي عدد قبل انصرام الأجل المذكور و إلا فيعاقب بغرامة قدرها 5.000 درهم عن كل عدد لم ينشر فيه الرد بصرف النظر عن العقوبات الأخرى والتعويضات التي يمكن الحكم بها لفائدة المتضرر. ويجب أن يقع إدراج هذه الردود في نفس المكان وبنفس الحروف التي نشر بها المقال المشير للرد. ويكون هذا الإدراج مجانا إن كانت الردود لا يتعدى طولها ضعف طول المقال المذكور، وأما إذا تجاوزته فيجب أداء قيمة النشر عن الزيادة فقط على أن يحسب بسعر الإعلانات القضائية. 
*القسم الثالث في الجرائد أو النشرات الأجنبية* 

الفصل 27 تعتبر أجنبية في منطوق ظهيرنا الشريف هذا كل جريدة أو نشرة دورية كيفما كانت لغتها تحدث أو تصدر كلا أو بعضا بواسطة أموال أجنبية أو يديرها أجنبي. الفصل 28 (غير - الفقرة الأخيرة – بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) كل جريدة أو نشرة دورية أجنبية مطبوعة بالمغرب تخضع للمقتضيات العامة لهذا القانون. وللمقتضيات الخاصة الآتية: لا يجوز أن تحدث أو تنشر أو تطبع أية جريدة أو نشرة دورية إلا إذا صدر بشأنها سابق إذن بموجب مرسوم على إثر طلب كتابي يوجه إلى السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالاتصال ضمن الكيفيات المقررة في الفصل الخامس أعلاه. و يعتبر الإذن لاغيا إذا لم تصدر الجريدة أو المطبوع الدوري خلال سنة من تاريخ الحصول عليه، أو إذا انقطعت عن الصدور لمدة سنة. و يعاقب عن كل مخالفة للفقرة السابقة بحبس لمدة تتراوح بين شهر واحد وسنة وبغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 30.000 و 100.000 درهم وتصدر العقوبتان المذكورتان على صاحب الجريدة ومديرها وصاحب المطبعة الذين يتحملون عند الاقتضاء أداء الغرامة على وجه التضامن. ويقع القيام بالحجز الإداري للأعداد الصادرة بدون إذن وفي حالة الحكم بعقوبة ينص في الحكم على مصادرة الأعداد وإتلافها الفصل 29 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يمكن أن يمنع وزير الاتصال بموجب مقرر معلل أن تدخل إلى المغرب الجرائد أو النشرات الدورية أو غير الدورية المطبوعة خارج المغرب التي تتضمن مسا بالدين الإسلامي أو بالنظام الملكي أو الوحدة الترابية أو تتضمن ما يخل بالاحترام الواجب للملك أو بالنظام العام. كما يمكن أن يمنع لنفس الأسباب و بمقرر معلل للوزير الأول نشر الجرائد أو النشرات الدورية أو غير الدورية الأجنبية المطبوعة خارج المغرب. و إذا وقع عن قصد عرض الجرائد أو النشرات الممنوعة للبيع أو توزيعها أو إعادة طبعها عوقب عن ذلك بحبس لمدة تتراوح بين ستة أشهر وثلاث سنوات وبغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 1.200 و 50.000 درهم. و يباشر الحجز الإداري للأعداد والجرائد والنشرات الممنوعة وكذا الأعداد المنقولة عنها.وفي حالة الحكم بعقوبة ينص في الحكم على مصادرة الأعداد وإتلافها. الفصل 30 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) إن النشرات والمناشير والمطبوعات الواردة من الخارج أو المستمدة دعمها من الأجانب والتي تمس بمقدسات البلاد المنصوص عليها في الفصل 29 أعلاه أو بالمصالح العليا للوطن يمنع توزيعها وعرضها للبيع وعرضها على أنظار العموم ومسكها قصد التوزيع والبيع أو العرض لأجل الدعاية. ويعاقب عن كل مخالفة للمنع المقرر في المقطع السابق بحبس لمدة تتراوح بين سنة واحدة وثلاث سنوات وبغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 5.000 و 50.000 درهم. الفصل 31 (نسخ بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 4-)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الثالث في إلصاق الإعلانات و النشرات و التجول بها و بيعها في الطريق العمومية*

*القسم الأول في إلصاق الإعلانات* 

الفصل 32 إن السلطة الإدارية المحلية ( الباشا أو القائد ) تعين بموجب قرار في كل بلدية أو مركز أو جماعة قروية الأماكن المعدة دون غيرها لإلصاق الإعلانات بشأن القوانين وغيرها من أعمال السلطة العمومية. ويمنع إلصاق الإعلانات الخصوصية بهذه الأماكن، ولا يلصق مطبوعا على الورق الأبيض بالخصوص سوى المناشير الصادرة عن السلطة والمتعلقة بأعمالها. ويمكن أن تحدد في قرارات تصدرها نفس السلطات الأماكن التي يمنع فيها كل إلصاق للإعلانات الخصوصية أو كل إشهار أو إعلان تجاري بصرف النظر عن مقتضيات الظهير الشريف بشأن المآثر التاريخية. الفصل 33 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 200 و 1.500 درهم كل من ينتزع الإعلانات المعلقة بأمر من الإدارة أو يمزقها أو يغطيها أو يفسدها بأية طريقة كانت قصد تحريفها أو جعلها غير مقروءة. وإذا صدرت مخالفة من هذا القبيل عن موظف أو أحد أعوان السلطة العمومية فيعاقب عنها بغرامة تتراوح بين 1.200 درهم و 5.000 درهم. 
*القسم الثاني في التجول بالنشرات وبيعها في الطريق العمومية* 

الفصل 34 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 –) 
يجب على كل من يريد أن يتعاطى في الطريق العمومية أو غيرها من الأماكن العمومية أو الخصوصية مهنة بائع متجول للكتب والنشرات والكراسات والجرائد والرسوم أو الشعارات و المنقوشات والصور الحجرية والشمسية أو مناد بها أو موزع لها أو القيام بهذا العمل ولو بصفة عرضية أن يطلب الإذن في ذلك من السلطة المحلية التابع لها محل سكناه الفصل 35 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) 
يعاقب عن المخالفات لمقتضيات الفصل 34 بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 200 و 1200 درهم. الفصل 36 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) 
يمنع الإعلان عن الجرائد وبصفة عامة عن جميع النشرات أو المطبوعات الموزعة في الطريق العمومية إلا بأسمائها، و إلا فإن المنادى أو الموزع أو البائع يعاقب بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 200 و 1.200 درهم. الفصل 37 يتابع وفق المقتضيات الآتية فيما بعد كل من الباعة المتجولين والموزعين للكتب والنشرات والدفاتر والجرائد والرسوم و المنقوشات والصور الحجرية والشمسية التي تكتسي صبغة جنحية. 
*الباب الرابع في الجرائم أو الجنح المرتكبة عن طريق الصحافة أو غيرها من وسائل النشر*

*القسم الأول التحريض على ارتكاب الجرائم والجنح* 

الفصل 38 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بصفة شريك في ارتكاب عمل يعتبر جناية أو جنحة كل من حرض مباشرة شخصا أو عدة أشخاص على ارتكابه إذا كان لهذا التحريض مفعول فيما بعد، وذلك إما بواسطة الخطب أو الصياح أو التهديدات المفوه بها في الأماكن أو الاجتماعات العمومية، وإما بواسطة المكتوبات والمطبوعات المبيعة أو الموزعة أو المعروضة للبيع أو المعروضة في الأماكن أو الاجتماعات العمومية، وإما بواسطة الملصقات المعروضة على أنظار العموم أو بواسطة مختلف وسائل الإعلام السمعية البصرية و الإلكترونية. ويطبق هذا المقتضى كذلك إذا لم ينجم عن التحريض سوى محاولة ارتكاب جريمة. الفصل 39 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين سنة واحدة وثلاث سنوات وبغرامة تتراوح بين 5.000 و 100.000 درهم كل من يحرض مباشرة بإحدى الوسائل المبينة في الفصل السابق إما على السرقة أو القتل أو النهب أو الحريق وإما على التخريب بالمواد المتفجرة أو على الجرائم أو الجنح التي تمس بالسلامة الخارجية للدولة وذلك إذا لم يكن للتحريض المذكور مفعول. ويعاقب بنفس العقوبات من يحرض مباشرة وبنفس الوسائل على ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم التي تمس بالسلامة الداخلية للدولة. وتطبق نفس العقوبات على من يستعمل إحدى الوسائل المبنية في الفصل الثامن والثلاثين للإشادة بجرائم القتل أو النهب أو الحريق أو السرقة أو جريمة التخريب بالمواد المتفجرة. الفصل 39 مكرر (ألحق بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 3-) كل من استعمل إحدى الوسائل المبينة في الفصل 38 التحريض على التمييز العنصري أو على الكراهية أو العنف ضد شخص أو أشخاص اعتبارا لجنسهم أو لأصلهم أو لانتمائهم العرقي أو الديني أو ساند جرائم الحرب أو جرائم ضد الإنسانية يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين شهر و سنة واحدة و بغرامة تتراوح بين 3.000 و 30.000 درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط. الفصل 40 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين سنتين وخمس سنوات وبغرامة تتراوح بين 5000 و 100.000 درهم كل تحريض يوجه بإحدى الوسائل المنصوص عليها في الفصل الثامن والثلاثين، ويقصد به حث الجنود البرية أو البحرية أو الجوية وكذا أعوان القوة العمومية على الإخلال بواجباتهم والخروج عن الطاعة الواجبة عليهم نحو رؤسائهم في كل من يأمرونهم به لتنفيذ القوانين والضوابط.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*القسم الثاني في الجنح المرتكبة ضد الشؤون العامة* 

الفصل 41 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يعاقب بالحبس لمدة تتراوح بين ثلاث و خمس سنوات و بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 10.000 و100.000 درهم كل من أخل بالاحترام الواجب للملك أو أصحاب السمو الملكي الأمراء والأميرات بإحدى الوسائل المنصوص عليها في الفصل 38. وتطبق نفس العقوبة إذا كان نشر إحدى الجرائد أو النشرات قد مس بالدين الإسلامي أو بالنظام الملكي أو بالوحدة الترابية. و إذا صدرت عقوبة عملا بهذا الفصل، جاز توقيف الجريدة أو النشرة بموجب نفس المقرر القضائي لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر. و لا يمتد مفعول التوقيف إلى عقود الشغل المبرمة من طرف صاحب الاستغلال الذي يبقى متحملا لجميع الالتزامات المتعاقد عليها أو الالتزامات القانونية الناجمة عن العقود. كما يمكن للمحكمة بموجب نفس المقرر القضائي أن تأمر بمنع الجريدة أو النشرة. الفصل 42 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يعاقب بحبس من شهر إلى سنة واحدة وبغرامة من 1.200 و 100.000 درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط، كل من يقوم بسوء نية بأية وسيلة لاسيما بالوسائل المنصوص عليها في الفصل 38 بنشر أو إذاعة أو نقل نبإ زائف أو ادعاءات أو وقائع غير صحيحة أو مستندات مختلفة أو مدلس فيها منسوبة للغير إذا أخلت بالنظام العام أو أثارت الفزع بين الناس. ويعاقب عن نفس الأفعال بحبس من سنة واحدة إلى خمس سنوات وبغرامة من 1.200 إلى 100.000 درهم إذا كان لنشر أو الإذاعة أو النقل التأثير على انضباط أو معنوية الجيوش. الفصل 43 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 20.000 و100.000 درهم كل من حرض أو حاول التحريض بأعمال أو أنباء مزيفة أو فيها وشاية تذاع عن قصد على العموم أو بطرق أو وسائل مدلسة كيفما كان نوعها وذلك لحمل الناس على سحب الأموال من الصناديق العمومية أو المؤسسات التي يفرض عليها القانون أن تباشر دفوعاتها بالصناديق العمومية. 
*القسم الثالث في الجنح الماسة بالأشخاص* 

الفصل 44 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعد قذفا ادعاء واقعة أو نسبتها إلى شخص أو هيئة إذا كانت هذه الواقعة تمس شرف أو اعتبار الشخص أو الهيئة التي نسبت إليها. ويعد سبا كل تعبير شائن أو مشين أو عبارة تحقير حاطة من الكرامة أو قدح لا يتضمن نسبة أية واقعة معينة. ويعاقب على نشر هذا القذف أو السب سواء كان هذا النشر بطريقة مباشرة أو بطريقة النقل حتى ولو أفرغ ذلك في صيغة الشك و الارتياب أو كان يشار في النشر إلى شخص أو هيئة لم تعين بكيفية صريحة ولكن يمكن إدراكه من خلال عبارات الخطب أو الصياح أو التهديدات أو المكتوبات أو المطبوعات أو الملصقات أو الإعلانات المجرمة. 
الفصل 45 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين شهر واحد و سنة واحدة وبغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 1.200 و 100.000 درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط كل قذف يرتكب بإحدى الوسائل المبينة بالفصل 38 في حق المجالس القضائية والمحاكم والجيوش البرية أو البحرية أو الجوية والمهيآت المؤسسة والإدارات العمومية بالمغرب. الفصل 46 تطبق نفس العقوبات على مرتكبي القذف بنفس الوسائل المذكورة في حق وزير أو عدة وزراء من أجل مهامهم أو صفاتهم أو نحو موظف أو أحد رجال أو أعوان السلطة العمومية أو كل شخص مكلف بمصلحة أو مهمة عمومية موقتة كانت أم مستمرة أو مساعد قضائي أو شاهد من جراء تأدية شهادته. أما مرتكبو القذف الموجه إلى الشخصيات المذكورة فيما يهم حياتهم الخاصة فتطبق عليهم العقوبات المبينة في الفصل السابع والأربعون الموالي. الفصل 47 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين شهر واحد و ستة أشهر وبغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 10.000 و 50.000درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط عن القذف الموجه للأفراد بإحدى الوسائل المبينة في الفصل 38. الفصل 48 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بغرامة تتراوح قدرها بين 50.000 و 100.000 درهم عن السب الموجه بنفس الوسائل إلى الهيئات والأشخاص المعينين في الفصلين 45 و 46. ويعاقب بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 5.000 درهم و 50.000 درهم عن السب الموجه بنفس الطريقة إلى الأفراد بدون أن يتقدمه استفزاز. الفصل 49 (أضيفت - الفقرة الثالثة- بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و غير – الفقرة الخامسة - بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.545 الصادر في 8 ذي الحجة 1393 (2 يناير 1974) – المادة 1 – و غيرت- الفقرة الرابعة - بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يمكن إثبات صحة ما يتضمنه القذف بالطرق العادية فيما إذا كان يتعلق بالمهام فقط وكان موجها إلى الهيآت المؤسسة أو الجيوش البرية أو البحرية أو الجوية والإدارات العمومية والأشخاص المشار إليهم في الفصل 46. كما يمكن إثبات صحة ما يتضمنه القذف والسب الموجهان إلى مديري أو متصرفي كل مقاولة صناعية أو تجارية أو مالية تلتجئ علينا إلى التوفير والقرض. ويتعين أن يتوفر المسؤولون عن النشر قبل القيام به على الحجج التي تثبت صحة الوقائع التي يتحدثون عنها. ويجوز دائما إثبات صحة ما يتضمنه القذف باستثناء ما يلي: أ) - إذا كان القذف يتعلق بحياة الفرد الشخصية؛ ب) - إذا كان القذف يرجع إلى أعمال مضى عليها أكثر من عشر سنوات؛ ج) - إذا كان القذف يرجع إلى جريمة شملها العفو أو سقطت بالتقادم أو أدت إلى عقوبة أمحت برد الاعتبار أو المراجعة. يحق تقديم الإثباتات المضادة في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين الأولى والثانية من هذا الفصل. وإذا ما أكدت الإثباتات صحة ما يعزى من القذف فإن المتهم يعفى من الشكوى المقدمة في شأنه. وفيما عدا ذلك من الظروف وإذا كانت الشكوى موجهة ضد شخص ليست له صفة خاصة وكان الأمر المعزو موضوع متابعة وقع الشروع في إجرائها بطلب من النيابة العامة أو موضوع شكاية قدمها المتهم فتؤجل أثناء التحقيق الذي يجب إجراؤه متابعة وصدور الحكم في جنحة القذف. الفصل 50 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) إن كل إعادة نشر لقذف رمى به شخص من الأشخاص وثبت هذا القذف بحكم يعتبر نشرا صادرا عن سوء نية اللهم إلا إذا أدلى مقترفة بما يخالف ذلك. الفصل 51 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) كل من يوجه عن طريق إدارة البريد والتلغراف أو بالطرق الإلكترونية الأخرى مراسلة مكشوفة محتوية على قذف يوجه إما إلى الأفراد و إما إلى الهيئات أو الأشخاص المعينين في الفصول 41 و 45 و 46 و 52 و 53 يعاقب بحبس أقصاه شهر واحد وبغرامة تتراوح بين 1.200 و 5.000 درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط. وإذا ما احتوت المراسلة على سب فيعاقب على هذا الإرسال بالحبس لمدة تتراوح بين ستة أيام وشهرين اثنين وبغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 200 و 1.200 درهم. و إذا تعلق الأمر بما هو منصوص عليه في الفصل 41 يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين شهر واحد و ستة أشهر و بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 1.200 إلى 5.000 درهم. الفصل 51 مكرر (ألحق بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 3-) يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين شهر واحد و ستة أشهر و بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 5.000 و 20.000 درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط كل من نشر ادعاءات أو وقائع أو صور تمس بالحياة الخاصة للغير. 
*القسم الرابع في الجنح المرتكبة ضد رؤساء الدول و الممثلين الدبلوماسيين الأجانب* 

الفصل 52 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بسجن تتراوح مدته بين شهر واحد وسنة واحدة وبغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 10.000 و 100.000 درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط على المس بصفة علنية بشخص رؤساء الدول وكرامتهم و وزراء الشؤون الخارجية للدول لأجنبية. الفصل 53 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين شهر واحد وستة أشهر وبغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 5.000 و 30.000 درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط على المس بصفة علنية بشخص و كرامة الممثلين الديبلوماسيين أو القنصليين الأجانب أو المندوبين بصفة رسمية لدى جلالة الملك. 
*القسم الخامس في النشرات الممنوعة و الحصانات الخاصة بالدفاع* 

الفصل 54 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يمنع نشر وثائق الاتهام وغيرها من الوثائق المتعلقة بالمسطرة الجنائية أو الجنحية قبل مناقشتها في جلسة عمومية، و إلا فيعاقب على نشر ذلك بغرامة تتراوح بين 5000 و 50.000 درهم. وتطبق نفس العقوبات في حالة ثبوت المخالفة عما ينشر بجميع الوسائل من صور شمسية و منقوشات و رسوم و صور الأشخاص تكون الغاية منها التشهير و التشخيص الكلي أو الجزئي لظروف جناية أو جنحة من قتل أو اغتيال للأصول أو الفروع أو تسميم أو تهديدات أو ضرب و جرح أو مس بالأخلاق والآداب العامة أو احتجاز قسري. غير أنه لا تكون هناك جنحة إذا وقع النشر بطلب كتابي من القاضي المكلف بالتحقيق ويبقى هذا الطلب مضافا إلى ملف التحقيق. الفصل 55 (غيرت- الفقرتين 3 و 4 - بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يمنع نشر بيان عما يدور حول قضايا القذف أو السب وكذا عن المرافعات المتعلقة بدعاوى إثبات الأبوة والطلاق وفصل الزوجين، ولا يطبق هذا المنع على الأحكام حيث يسوغ نشرها دائما. ويجوز للمجالس القضائية والمحاكم أن تمنع نشر بيان عن كل قضية من القضايا المدنية. كما يمنع نشر بيان عن المداولات الداخلية إما لهيئات الحكم وإما للمجالس القضائية والمحاكم، وكذا ما قرر القانون أو المحاكم سماعه في جلسة سرية، ويعاقب عن كل مخالفة لهذه بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 1.200 و 30.000 درهم. كما يعاقب بنفس العقوبة من نشر بغير أمانة، وعن سوء نية، ما جرى في الجلسات العلنية للمحاكم. 
الفصل 56 (ألغي بقانون 12 أكتوبر 1971 ) الفصل 57 لا تقام أية دعوى بالقذف أو الشتم أو السب ولا عن نشر بيان صحيح الصادر عن حسن نية حول المرافعات القضائية ولا عن الخطب الملقاة أو المكتوبات المدلى بها لدى المحاكم، غير أن القضاة المحالة عليهم القضية والمخول إليهم البت في جوهرها يمكنهم أن يأمروا بحذف الخطب المتناولة للشتم أو السب أو القذف وأن يحكموا على من يجب عليه الحكم بأداء تعويضات. ويمكن أيضا للقضاة أن يصدروا في نفس الحالات أوامر للمحامين أو أن يوقفوهم من وظائفهم إن دعا الأمر إلى ذلك. ولا يجوز أن تتعدى مدة هذا التوقيف شهرا وثلاثة أشهر فيما إذا تكررت المخالفة خلال السنة. غير أن ما تضمنه القذف وكان خارجا عن صميم القضية يمكن أن يفتح مجالا إما لإقامة دعوى عمومية وإما لإقامة دعوى مدنية من لن الفريقين إذا ما احتفظت لهم المحاكم بحق إقامة هذه الدعاوي، وإما لإقامة دعوى مدنية من طرف الغير في جميع الأحوال. الفصل 58 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) في حالة الحكم بالإدانة يمكن للمحكمة أن تصدر حكما في الأحوال المقررة في الفصول 39 و 40 و41 52 و 53بمصادرة المكتوبات أو المطبوعات أو المعلقات أو الملصقات المحجوزة وفي جميع الأحوال بحجز أو حذف أو إتلاف جميع النظائر التي قد تكون معدة للبيع أو للتوزيع أو للعرض على أنظار العموم. غير أن الحذف أو الإتلاف يمكن أن لا يطبق إلا على جزء من النظائر المحجوزة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*القسم السادس في انتهاك حرمة الآداب العامة* 

الفصل 59 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين شهر واحد وسنة واحدة وبغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين1.200 و 6.000 درهم كل من: - صنع أو حاز قصد الإتجار أو التوزيع أو التعليق أو العرض؛ - أورد أو استورد، أصدر أو سعى في الإصدار أو نقل أو سعى في النقل عمدا لنفس الغرض؛ - قدم لأنظار العموم بالإلصاق أو العرض أو العرض على الشاشة؛ - قدم ولو مجانا ولو بشكل غير علني وبأي وجه من الوجوه مباشرة أو بطريقة ملتوية؛ - وزع أو سلم قصد التوزيع كيفما كانت الوسيلة، وذلك ما يأتي: - جميع المطبوعات أو المكتوبات أو الرسوم أو المنقوشات أو الأفلام الخليعة أو الصور المنافية للأخلاق و الآداب العامة. الفصل 60 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بحبس أقصاه شهر واحد وبغرامة تتراوح بين 1.200 و 6.000 درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط كل من يسمع الناس بسوء نية علانية أغاني أو خطبا تتنافى والأخلاق والآداب العامة أو يحرض على الفساد. وكل من يلفت الأنظار إلى ما يتيح الفساد أو كل من يقوم بنشر إعلان أو مراسلة من هذا القبيل كيفما كانت عباراتها. الفصل 61 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) إذا ما ارتكبت الجنح المنصوص عليها في الفصلين 59 و 60 أعلاه عن طريق الصحافة فإن مدير النشر أو الناشرين تطبق عليهم من جراء النشر وحده وبصفتهم متهمين رئيسيين العقوبات المبينة أعلاه. وإن لم يكن هناك مدير للنشر أو ناشر فمرتكب الفعل، وإن لم يوجد فإن أصحاب المطبعة والموزعين والمعلنين يتابعون بصفتهم متهمين رئيسيين. وتتم متابعة مرتكبي الفعل والشركاء طبقا للقانون. الفصل 62 (نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يعاقب بحبس تتراوح مدته بين شهر واحد وسنتين وبغرامة تتراوح بين 1.200 و 100.000 درهم إذا اقترفت الجنحة في حق قاصر. الفصل 63 يسوغ صدور الحكم بالعقوبات المذكورة أعلاه ولو كانت مختلف الأعمال التي تتكون منها عناصر المخالفات قد ارتكبت في أقطار مختلفة. الفصل 64 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يمكن لضباط الشرطة القضائية قبل أية متابعة، على أن يشعروا بعد ذلك وكيل الملك، أن يحجزوا المكتوبات والمطبوعات ( باستثناء الكتب ) والرسوم و المنقوشات التي يكون نظير أو نظائر منها قد عرضت على أنظار العموم والتي قد يكون فيها نظرا لصبغتها المنافية للأخلاق الحسنة خطر عاجل على الأخلاق والآداب العامة كما يمكنهم أن يحجزوا أو ينتزعوا أو يحجبوا الإعلانات التي هي من هذا النوع. وتأمر المحكمة بحجز وإتلاف الأشياء التي استعملت في ارتكاب الجنحة، غير أنه يمكن أن تأمر بمصادرة هذه الأشياء إذا ما دعت صبغتها الفنية إلى الاحتفاظ بها. ويجوز لضباط الشرطة القضائية، على أن يشعروا بعد ذلك وكيل الملك، أن يحجزوا في الحدود وقبل كل متابعة جميع المطبوعات أو المكتوبات أ والرسوم أو المنقوشات أو الأفلام الخليعة أو الصور المنافية للأخلاق و الآداب العامة والمجلوبة إلى المغرب قصد ترويجها. ويمكن لمن له مصلحة أن يرفع الأمر إلى المحكمة الإدارية للبت في رفع الحجز. 
*القسم السابع في النشرات المتنافية مع الأخلاق والآداب العامة* 

الفصل 65 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يعاقب بصرف النظر عن تطبيق العقوبات المنصوص عليها أعلاه بحبس تتراوح مدته بين شهر واحد وسنة واحدة وبغرامة تتراوح بين 1.200 و 5.000 درهم كل من: 1- أقترح أو قدم أ وباع للقاصرين دون الثامنة عشرة من سنهم النشرات أيا كان نوعها سواء كانت معدات خصيصا للشباب أم لا التي فيها خطر على الشباب إما لصبغتها الإباحية أو مخالفتها للأخلاق والآداب العامة أو لتحريضها على الفساد والإجرام. 2 - عرض هذه النشرات في الطرق العمومية خارج المتاجر أو داخلها أو القيام من أجلها بإشهار في نفس الأماكن. الفصل 66 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) إن كل نشرة متنافية مع الأخلاق والآداب العامة أو مضرة بالشباب يجوز منع عرضها في الطرق العمومية وجميع الأماكن المفتوحة في وجه العموم وكذا إذاعتها بأي وجه من الوجوه في الطريق العمومية وذلك بقرار معلل من الوزير الأول أو السلطة التي يفوضها لهذا الغرض وكذا السلطات الإدارية المحلية وذلك في نطاق دائرة نفوذهم بصرف النظر عن المتابعات القضائية التي قد يمكن القيام بها عملا بهذا القانون. ويجوز لنفس السلطات علاوة على ذلك أن تمنع ضمن نفس الحدود العروض التي تتنافى والأخلاق الحسنة أو المضرة بالشباب سواء كان ذلك في الطرق العمومية أم في جميع الأماكن المفتوحة في وجه العموم. و تكون هذه القرارات قابلة للطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية المختصة و التي يجب أن تبت داخل أجل لا يتعدى 24 ساعة من تاريخ تقديم الطلب. ويعاقب على المخالفات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة بغرامة يتراوح قدرها بين 1.200 درهم و 5.000 درهم بصرف النظر عما يقتضيه الحال من عقوبات أشد. ويمكن الحكم بمصادرة النشرات المحجوزة. 
*الباب الخامس في المتابعات والزجر*

*القسم الأول في الأشخاص المسؤولين عن الجرائم أو الجنح المرتكبة عن طريق الصحافة* 

الفصل 67 (نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يعاقب الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم بصفتهم فاعلين أصليين بالعقوبات الصادرة زجرا للجرائم المرتكبة عن طريق الصحافة وذلك حسب الترتيب التالي: 1 - مديرو النشر أو الناشرون كيفما كانت مهنتهم أو صفتهم؛ 2 - أصحاب المقالات المتسببون إن لم يكن هناك مديرون أو ناشرون؛ 3 - أصحاب المطابع إن لم يكن هناك أصحاب مقالات؛ 4 - البائعون والموزعون والمكلفون بالإلصاق إن لم يكن هناك أصحاب المطابع؛ 5 - وفي الأحوال التي تكون فيها الكتابة أو الصورة أو الرسم أو الرمز أو طرق التعبير الأخرى التي استعملت في ارتكاب الجريمة قد نشرت في الخارج، وفي جميع الأحوال التي لا يمكن فيها معرفة مرتكب الجريمة أو تعذرت متابعته لسبب من الأسباب يعاقب بصفته فاعلا أصليا صاحب المقال أو واضع الرسم أو الصورة أو الرمز أو طرق التعبير الأخرى، أو المستورد أو الموزع أو البائع. الفصل 68 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) في حالة اتهام مديري النشر أو الناشرين أصحاب المطابع فإن أصحاب المقالات المتسببون يتابعون بصفتهم شركاء. وبنفس الصفة وفي جميع الأحوال تجوز متابعة الشركاء طبق ما هو منصوص عليه في التشريع الجنائي الجاري به العمل، ولا يطبق هذا المقتضى على أصحاب المطابع من جراء أعمال الطباعة. غير أن أصحاب المطابع يمكن أن يتابعوا بصفتهم شركاء إذا أصدرت المحكمة حكمها بعدم المسؤولية الجنائية في حق مدير النشر، وفي هذه الحالة تقام المتابعات داخل الثلاثة أشهر الموالية لارتكاب الجريمة أو على الأكثر خلال الثلاثة أشهر الموالية لصدور الحكم النهائي. الفصل 69 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) إن أرباب الجرائد و المكتوبات الدورية و وسائل الإعلام السمعية البصرية و الإلكترونية مسؤولون عن العقوبات المالية الصادرة لفائدة الغير على الأشخاص المينين في الفصلين 67 و68 إذا تعذر تنفيذ هذه العقوبات المالية على المحكوم عليهم. 
*القسم الثاني في الاختصاص والإجراءات* 

الفصل 70 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.63.270 الصادر في 25 جمادى ii 1383 (13 نونبر 1963) – فصل فريد – و بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يسند النظر في المخالفات لمقتضيات هذا القانون إلى المحكمة التي يوجد بدائرة نفوذها المقر الرئيسي للصحف الوطنية أو محل طبعها أو توزيعها أو سكنى أصحاب المقالات أو مقر المكتب الرئيسي في المغرب بالنسبة للجرائد الأجنبية المطبوعة بالمغرب. و تختص المحكمة التي يقع ضمن دائرتها مكان التوزيع أو سكن أصحاب المقالات بالنسبة للمطبوعات أو المنشورات المستوردة من الخارج أو التي تعذر معرفة مكان طبعها. الفصل 71 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.59.204 الصادر في 24 ذي القعدة 1378 (فاتح يونيو 1959) - فصل فريد- و بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.63.270 الصادر في 25 جمادى ii 1383 (13 نونبر 1963) – فصل فريد – و بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 - المادة 2-) تقع المتابعات وفق مقتضيات المسطرة الجاري بها العمل لدى المحكمة المختصة باستثناء التغييرات الآتية: 1 - في حالة القذف الموجه إلى الأفراد المنصوص عليهم في الفصل 47 من هذا القانون وفي حالة السب المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الثانية من الفصل 48 فإن المتابعة لا يقع إجراؤها إلا بشكاية من الشخص الموجه إليه القذف أو السب. 2 - في حالة السب أو القذف الموجه إلى المجالس القضائية والمحاكم وغيرها من الهيئات المبينة في الفصل 45فإن المتابعة لا تقع إلا بعد مداولة تجريها المجالس والمحاكم والهيئات المذكورة في جلسة عامة والمطالبة بالمتابعات وإن لم يكن للهيئة جلسة عامة فتجري المتابعة بشكاية من رئيس الهيئة. 3 - في حالة المس الموجه إلى أعضاء الحكومة تجري المتابعة بشكاية من المعنيين بالأمر يوجهونها إلى الوزير الأول مباشرة الذي يحيلها على وزير العدل. 4 - و في حالة السب أو القذف الموجه إلى الموظفين أو أولئك المسندة إليهم مباشرة السلطة العمومية تقع المتابعة بشكاية منهم أو من السلطة الحكومية التي ينتسب إليها الموظف يوجهها مباشرة إلى وزير العدل. 5 - في حالة القذف الموجه إلى عضو مستشار وشاهد فإن المتابعة لا تقع إلا بشكوى العضو أو الشاهد. 6 - في حالة المس بالكرامة أو السب المقررين في الفصلين 52 و 53 المشار إليهما أعلاه فإن المتابعة تقع إما بطلب ممن وجهت إليه الإهانة أو الشتم وإما تلقائيا بناء على طلبه الموجه إلى الوزير الأول أو وزير الشؤون الخارجية. 7 – في حالة المس بالحياة الخاصة للأفراد المنصوص عليها في الفصل 51 المكرر أعلاه، فإن المتابعة لا تقع إلا بشكاية من الشخص الصادر في حقه الادعاء أو الوقائع الكاذبة. الفصل 72 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.63.270 الصادر في 25 جمادى ii 1383 (13 نونبر 1963) – فصل فريد – و نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) تحرك الدعوى العمومية باستدعاء تبلغه النيابة العامة أو الطرف المدني قبل تاريخ الجلسة بخمسة عشر (15) يوما على الأقل يتضمن التهمة الموجهة وتحديد صفتها ويشار على النص القانوني الواجب تطبيقه على المتابعة، و إلا ترتب على ذلك كله بطلان الاستدعاء. الفصل 73 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.63.270 الصادر في 25 جمادى ii 1383 (13 نونبر 1963) – فصل فريد – و بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) يتعين على المتهم الإدلاء بما يثبت صحة الواقعة التي من أجلها وجه القذف وفق مقتضيات الفصل 49 أعلاه يجب عليه خلال 15 يوما الموالية لتوصله بالاستدعاء للحضور أن يعلن إلى وكيل الملك لدى المحكمة أو إلى المشتكي بالمكان الذي يعينه المخابرة معه إذا كان المتهم قد أقيمت عليه الدعوى بطلب من وكيل الملك أو من المشتكي ما يأتي بيانه: 1 - عرض الوقائع المبينة والموصوفة في استدعاء الحضور و التي يريد إثبات حقيقتها؛ 2 - نسخة من المستندات؛ 3 - أسماء ومهن وعناوين الشهود المراد الاعتماد عليهم في إقامة الحجة. ويتضمن هذا الإعلان تعيين الموطن المختار لدى المحكمة و إلا فيترتب عن ذلك سقوط الحق في إقامة الحجة. الفصل 74 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) إن المقتضيات المتعلقة بالظروف المخففة تطبق في جميع الأحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون باستثناء الحالة المبينة في الفصل 41 أعلاه. الفصل 74 مكرر (ألحق بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 3-) كل من صدر عليه، من أجل جنحة حكم بات بعقوبة غرامة في إطار هذا القانون ثم ارتكب نفس الجنحة داخل خمس سنوات من تاريخ صدور الحكم يعاقب بغرامة لا يمكن أن يقل مبلغها عن ضعف الغرامة المحكوم بها سابقا أو بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة. الفصل 75 (غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) إن الدعوى المدنية الناتجة عن جنحة القذف المقرر في هذا القانون لا يمكن فصل متابعتها الدعوى العمومية إلا في حالة وفاة مرتكب الأمر المدعى فيه أو في حالة عفو. وإذا صدرت عقوبة عملا بالفصول 38 و 39 و 39 المكرر و 40 و 41 وكذا بالفصل 42 من هذا القانون فإن الجريدة أو النشرة الدورية يمكن أن توقف بموجب نفس المقرر القضائي لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، ولا يمتد مفعول التوقيف إلى عقود الشغل المبرمة من طرف صاحب الاستغلال الذي يبقى متحملا لجميع الالتزامات المتعاقد عليها أو الالتزامات القانونية الناجمة عن العقود. وتسقط الدعوى العمومية بسحب الشكاية من طرف المشتكي إذا كانت لازمة لتحريك الدعوى. وتبت المحكمة في جميع الأحوال داخل أجل أقصاه 90 يوما من تاريخ التبليغ القانوني للاستدعاء. الفصل 76 (غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.63.270 الصادر في 25 جمادى ii 1383 (13 نونبر 1963) – فصل فريد – و نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) يقدم الاستئناف وفق الشروط و الكيفيات والآجال المنصوص عليها في قانون المسطرة الجنائية، وتبت محكمة الاستئناف في جميع الأحوال داخل أجل أقصاه ستون يوما من تاريخ تقديم الاستئناف.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*القسم الثالث في الحجز و الإيقاف و المنع* 

الفصل 77 
(غير بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.59.437 الصادر في 2 ذي الحجة 1374 (28 ماي 1960) – فصل فريد – و بمقتض الظهير رقم 1.73.285 الصادر في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 (10 أبريل 1973) – المادة 1 – و نسخ و عوض بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 1-) 
يجوز لوزير الداخلية بقرار معلل أن يأمر بالحجز الإداري لكل عدد من جريدة أو نشرة دورية تمس بالنظام العام أو تتضمن الأفعال المنصوص عليها في الفصل 41 أعلاه. 
ويكون هذا القرار قابلا للطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية التي يوجد بدائرة نفوذها المقر الرئيسي للجريدة، والتي يجب أن تبت فيه داخل أجل لا يتعدى 24 ساعة من تاريخ تقديم الطلب. 
*القسم الرابع في التقادم* 

الفصل 78 
(غير بمقتضى الظهير رقم 1.02.207 الصادر في 25 رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 77.00 – المادة 2-) 
إن الدعوى العمومية المتعلقة بالجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون يسقط الحق في إقامتها برسم التقادم بعد مضي ستة أشهر كاملة تبتدئ من يوم الاقتراف أو من يوم آخر وثيقة من وثائق المتابعة إن كانت هناك متابعة. 
الفصل 79 
تطبق مقتضيات ظهيرنا الشريف هذا في جميع أنحاء مملكتنا. 
الفصل 80 
تلغى في مجموع أنحاء مملكتنا جميع المقتضيات التشريعية أو النظامية المتعلقة بنفس الموضوع.

----------

